# belt rank advancement in Judo



## PhotonGuy (Jan 19, 2014)

Although my main style is Karate not Judo, I've done some Judo, and my sensei teaches Judo in addition to Karate so this is what I know about belt advancement in Judo from my experiences. Lots of Judo schools in the USA belong to a national organization called the USJF (United States Judo Federation). If your dojo belongs to that organization than belt advancement is usually done through the organization although your sensei can sometimes promote you. Belt promotion is not done through tests but rather through tournaments, you go up in belt rank by competing in tournaments. Depending on what your next belt is, you have to win so many matches against opponents who are of at least a certain belt level. That was how I got a yellow belt in Judo when I did it. That's usually how belt promotion in Judo is done in the USA except if your school operates independently of the USJF. A dojo can teach Judo but it doesn't have to be in the USJF in which case it would have its own system and methods of promotion. Im not sure how it works in Japan or in other places, if promotion is done through tournaments and whatnot.


----------

